

Show HN: AVP 42 – A Puzzle Website - avp42
http://www.avp42.com/

======
Kiro
This shouldn't require registration. At least let me try a few levels first.
In fact, I think you should just be thrown in a level straight away.

~~~
anirudhrata
This doesn't even need an email. So what is the problem.

~~~
Kiro
The problem is that most people won't even click the "Register" link. For me
personally it has nothing to do with email though. It's an obstacle which I
can't be bothered with, even if it's just username and password.

~~~
drz
The advantage of making you register is tracking your progress (and analytics,
for the benefit of the webmaster). I suppose it could give you the option to
just set a cookie, but that has the disadvantage of being device-specific.
Also, some browser crashes can wipe out recently set cookies.

------
teh_klev
I've solved level 4 but regardless of what I enter:

\- the whole phrase with and without spaces

\- each individual word

...and in upper and lower case, yet it still won't let me move to the next
level.

I'm bored now and going to the pub.

~~~
avp42
Try sending an email to help@avp42.com with what you think the answer is and
I'll look into it.

~~~
avp42
I fixed that issue with level 4. Anyone who wasn't able to get it should be
able to now.

------
mordicuac
I am stuck in the 8, maybe is something related with the american culture and
I don't know it because I'm spanish. The first part drives me nowhere, The
second one is a christmas song The third one Legendary -> Barney? What I'm
missing?

~~~
greato
Is it Jesus Christ? Does anyone have the answer?

~~~
moaiandin
He is related to an inventor in one of those things :)

------
underlines
I am a Web Analyst and I see a big point here in using google analytics. Are
you adding/removing hints based on the through-put rate, average-page-time per
each level etc? This would give you bare data on where you need to add/remove
hints.

------
PranY
I know what ^ operator means in python and I tried that on given binary
strings, It says password is not number so I am trying hex, still no luck !
Hints please : Level 5

~~~
lloeki
bytes

------
Mandatum
Haha, I'm on 11.. On the verge of it and I can see

YOUTRDLOGETMTEOTHENNEXTLEVIEL

"YOU GET ME THE NEXT LEVEL" in it.. Ffffuuuuu!

------
sta12quest
Need help on 16. I think I've figured out the first part from the hint, but
I'm stuck on the second part. Any hints?

------
ars
I figured out what to do for puzzle 4, but not the keyword I need. I notice
the title is the word keyword, but not sure what that means.

~~~
Mandatum
.. You may already have all you need. ;)

~~~
ars
Gah! The tool I was using has a version 1 and a version 2. Only version 1
worked, version 2 (the default) did not.

------
chardsky
So I managed to get passed level 11 with a little hand-waving but am still not
sure how to get to the answer properly. Any hints?

~~~
cezarywojcik
It's a word search. There are 11 countries. Find them all.

------
Paul_Dessert
You're going to kill my productivity tonight! ;)

Isn't the answer on level 2 "robot"?

~~~
avp42
Robots can have names, too.

------
avp42
If anyone has any questions or needs help on any puzzles, I'd be happy to
answer them in this thread.

~~~
kapep
Any more hints on level 9? The ones given don't help me to figure out how to
even start.

"Flip-flop", like in a circuit? Those could do a myriad of things to encode
the message.

"the second word" .. is the decoded message the first word or is it refering
to 8bit words or something?

~~~
avp42
I think you're trying too hard on the "flip-flop" clue.

------
ars
You have a typo in level 2 - you have <title> after </head>

------
cezarywojcik
Level 7 should specify that C can't be 0. That held me up for a bit.

------
zvrba
I have to register to try it. No-go.

~~~
ars
Nah, the registration is nothing. Username/password, no email address.

------
aptwebapps
Site is down ...

~~~
anmonteiro90
is not
[http://isup.me/http://www.avp42.com/](http://isup.me/http://www.avp42.com/)

~~~
aptwebapps
It's back up. Was giving bad gateway errors for a few minutes.

------
drz
The questions need to accept more alternate phrasings.

I spent at least five minutes feeding alternate phrasings and spellings to 3
until it accepted one. They were all semantically/informationally equivalent.
They would all have been accepted by, say, a fair pub quiz judge.

~~~
anmonteiro90
I'm feeling so dumb right now; I've tried so many Caesar's Cypher combinations
for problem 3 and can't seem to find the right answer. Tips?

~~~
wiml
You could bruteforce all 25 possible keys ... but the key is right next to the
Caesar cipher clue.

